# megasquirt extra sensors



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

finally got the mk3 16v running on ms-2!
thanks to this forum to get it starting and valvecovergasket for tuning it!

just a few ideas/questions

can you tie in any extra sensors?
like oil pressure, fuel pressure, and oil temp?

oil temp would just be a nice referance to see when its fully up to temp.
the oil pressure or fuel pressure would be a nice feature to add if you could tie it in and make it shut off the engine if it falls below a certain pressure

also today im going to see about adding my tach to the ecu as well as the launch control.
im going to use the db15 cable on the box and do it all externally. the 3.57 board is the same as the 3.0 board for soldering wire onto it for the launch control and tach output correct?
im looking to use js10 and js11 for my signal input for the launch control and the tach output. would that be ok?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

launch control is an easy one if you want to tie it into the stock clutch switch thats simple... tach output is an easy one also.

ms1/ms2 dont have any tie ins to shut off the engine on old pressure, but ms3 might... i havent looked for that though


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

There are docs on adding extra sensors on msextra.com under the docs section. It'll take some ini mods though. Most of them you can't add 'control' features though, just display or logging.

Tach you can use JS0 or JS2 (IAC1/2) to run the tach direct, you just need to configure those as the tach outupt, run a jumper to a spare pin and then to the tach.

You can use the MS1 circuit for launch but you don't need the second diode going to 5v, just the single with the banded end toward 'the world' is enough.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

oh sweet, ill have to look into that

"You can use the MS1 circuit for launch but you don't need the second diode going to 5v, just the single with the banded end toward 'the world' is enough."
so get rid of the "north south" diode and leave the "east west" diode correct?








i do plan to use the stock clutch switch. it worked well for me before. when my MS-1 was operational :laugh:

as for the tach, its in a mk3 so it has to have the circut made for it. need_a_vr6, you provided the circuit for me before i have it saved. so ill use that.

i was just wondering if it was ok to use the js10/11 for my mods. they seem ok to use on the ms-2 extra pin usage chart.
im just checking to make sure no mods have to be done, like the one you have to do if you decide to use PE0/JS7


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

jk! no need for this last post

got the launch control and tach to work!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

excellent :thumbup:


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

very! now all i need is a timed output or an rpm based output.

i posted on msefi askign about it and i got a warnign :/ i guess thats a no no! haha


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

they say all over the place that its "for offroad use only" so i imagine theyre trying to stay out of trouble with the feds 

youll just need to build one of these guys inside the board








probably dont need the relay...


then you can try different triggering methods (engine rpm and tps position maybe?) combos to see what makes the output act the way you want.

i havent had a chance to look - and they dont have a complete list in the megamanual that i can find.. - but maybe paul knows if processor on time is one of the trigger variables, then you can just have it turn on/off after a given amount of key on time.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> they say all over the place that its "for offroad use only" so i imagine theyre trying to stay out of trouble with the feds
> 
> youll just need to build one of these guys inside the board
> 
> ...


hmmm i guess thats true.
makes sense

the pic doesnt work.
i assume from the link used its fromt he megamanual and its just a spare output circuit?
i was looking around last night.
i know i can set it to be rpm based.
time i have yet to see.
but i may be able to figure something to work out. doesnt have to be THAT fancy


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

interesting, i guess they dont like it when you link images, its not working on my computer anymore either...

anwyay, yeah its the spare output circuit


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

There's no real time based feature for anything. RPM you can use easily. You still have JS2/IAC2 to use straight from the MS2 card.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

I just tried setting one of the outputs to triggering off of seconds, and sure enough it fires off after the timer expires. Oughta be able to run the light from that... Didn't even know seconds was an option in there until this evening


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> I just tried setting one of the outputs to triggering off of seconds, and sure enough it fires off after the timer expires. Oughta be able to run the light from that... Didn't even know seconds was an option in there until this evening


please do share


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

That's just processor time though 0-255 rolling count from what I remember. You can't do a 'seconds after event' type output. 

What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

i must have not let it sit long enough to reset i guess... works if theyre just keying on the car and idling for a couple minutes :laugh:

255 would give you just over 4 minutes to get it all wrapped up :laugh:


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> i must have not let it sit long enough to reset i guess... works if theyre just keying on the car and idling for a couple minutes :laugh:
> 
> 255 would give you just over 4 minutes to get it all wrapped up :laugh:


i could do something like time AND temp then?
or time and something else to cancel it out somehow.
time and rpm! maybe?
time for like 3 seconds. and then rpm under 100. should work i would think?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah once you have the output wired and on the ECU, you can expirement with whatever trigger conditions strike your fancy, since theyre easy to switch around :beer:


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> yeah once you have the output wired and on the ECU, you can expirement with whatever trigger conditions strike your fancy, since theyre easy to switch around :beer:


yeah i was looking at it last night on the laptop
the ms2 stuff is way different from the ms-1 stuff!
i was decently familiar with software stuff on the ms-1  now its all new!


----------

